# Current Job Situation in Canada



## Taimoorkj (Aug 23, 2010)

Dear All,

My name is Taimoor and i am new to this forum. I am from Pakistan. Me & my wife decided to apply for Canadian Immigration. I am working as System Administrator in a multinational company in Pakistan with more than five years of experience, bachelors degree in computer science and few Microsoft Certifications. My wife is a social worker and she is working in an international NGO with approximatley five years of experience For this purpose of migrating to Canada, both of us have registered for IELTS Test. But there are few questions in our mind. These are as follows:

1. What is the Job situation of IT guys in Canada as IT has been removed from NOC?
2. My wife's occupation is on NOC. Will she able to get a job there?
3. Does Canada recognizes the degrees obtained in Pakistan and are we eligible to apply for the Jobs?
4. Which city is good for living and working in Canada?
5. What is the average cost of living in Canada?
6. We are currently well settled in Pakistan. Is it easy to get jobs in Canada and get settled there?
7. Should we apply for the Canadian immigration or not?
8. Is it possible to get a job offer before applying for PR?

Will be anxiously waiting for your professional replies especially from those who are living in Canada.

Regards,
Taimoor


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Taimoorkj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My name is Taimoor and i am new to this forum. I am from Pakistan. Me & my wife decided to apply for Canadian Immigration. I am working as System Administrator in a multinational company in Pakistan with more than five years of experience, bachelors degree in computer science and few Microsoft Certifications. My wife is a social worker and she is working in an international NGO with approximatley five years of experience For this purpose of migrating to Canada, both of us have registered for IELTS Test. But there are few questions in our mind. These are as follows:
> 
> ...


Hello Taimoor, 

I'm not an immigration professional, but I've just given you some personal insights and opinions.

Much good luck!


----------



## Taimoorkj (Aug 23, 2010)

@Scharlack!!! Thanks for the quick reply to my post. 
I have searched on workopolis and found that there are still plenty of IT jobs in Canada. You asked me that whether i speak french or not? Well !! I don't speak french. I want to reside in that city which is not very expensive and the environment should be fast paced. Could you name few such cities?
Also could you help me find a job before the application for PR, so that i could be more secure of moving to Canada?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Taimoorkj said:


> @Scharlack!!! Thanks for the quick reply to my post.
> I have searched on workopolis and found that there are still plenty of IT jobs in Canada. You asked me that whether i speak french or not? Well !! I don't speak french.
> 
> I want to reside in that city which is not very expensive and the environment should be fast paced. Could you name few such cities?
> ...


Much good luck on whatever you decide to do!


----------

